# finestrat



## neil1962 (Feb 25, 2015)

hi anyone on here living in and around finestrat looking to see ppls different veiws thanks


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Do you mean Finestrat village (slightly inland) or Cala Finestrat (on the beach near Benidorm)?

They are quite different places


----------



## neil1962 (Feb 25, 2015)

sorry ment cala finestrat


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Cala Finestrat is a nice little place with of course Benidorm just a short walk, drive or bus along the poniente. The expat community is large and its a popular holiday area too so expect busy summers. Its a very social place where locals meet up in the various bars around the little bay for drinks and get togethers. Very handy for shops with the large Carrefour just up the road as well as most things you need locally. Theres a SS medical centre in La Cala and the Finestrat Ajuntamiento are very focused on the needs of the expats! Only consider somewhere like this if you really do want a clicky expat community and to be surrounded by foreigners!


----------

